# RIP Alan R Pearlman



## JonSolo (Jan 6, 2019)

He was a beast of an engineer. And he made our lives happier when he founded Arp (those are his initials Alan R. Pearlman for the uninitiated).

RIP this day.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sad! Condolences to his friends and family!!


----------

